# Stretch marks after pregnancy?



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, so not for me, but my mother.

Shes keen and up for dieting and hitting the gym. Shes tried bits and bats over the years but she has more determination in her voice now. She's only 48 given im 25 nearly and id love her to have the comfort boost she wants.

Her stats I'm not sure, but shes skinny, hardly any fat on her

So my thinking up to now, mainly deadlifts to widen her back. core, obliques, squats off course to carry on with the core and lower back work. I'm going a long the lines of trying to tighten the belly skin with the use off growing her back. But thats all I got, id like to get her to do a full body work out incorporated but I definately want to see her notice a difference with the belly

My question now, would this work? If no women have the issue here, do any guys have mothers or wives with the same questions? I know a womens back wont grow like a mans, but any advice for me to pass on would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

So does she have loose belly skin and stretch marks???

There is not much one can do for stretch marks as it's a gift given to you by your body that you cannot give back  . Though there are treatments to reduce their appearance. From oils, to peels and then laser treatment

As for loose skin on her belly which I am guessing where the issue is there is not a lot that can really be done. Women simply do not gain the mass that men do (Naturally). also trying to "bulk" up her lower back in hopes of pulling the skin in the front tight will be a huge challenge, I don't know if it's possible but I stand to be corrected.

Also just a quick mention one's skin does tend to lose elasticity with age.

I know there is one lass on inst who was grossly obese and she lost all the weight and then did body building to get the skin tighter but even she admits it's not perfect. Though she has her age on her side and she most likely just has very forgiving skin...It has taken her 5 years of hard work.

I do how ever feel that working out and lifting weights etc does help confidence and body confidence so she only stands to gain a better outlook on her body provided she actually puts the effort and hard work in.


----------

